# How Tall Is Your Miter Saw Setup?



## CWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of rearranging my shop in a way that would require putting my SCMS on a cabinet that would be taller than what I've been using for the last ten years.

The bed of the saw where the workpiece lies is currently at about 35-5/8" from the floor and the new arrangement would put it at about 40-1/4". I'm just under 6 ft.

It's going to take a fair amount of work moving lots of stuff to even get the saw onto the cabinet for a test, and even then I figure I might have to use it for a while before I could tell how well it works.

So, before I do any moving, I'm curious whether others have a setup that tall that they are happy with. Or, conversely, if anyone has tried it that high and hated it.

Thanks.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

The bed of mine is at 46-1/2" from the floor and i love it. I am 5'11" tall so probly close to the same height. No stooping to see where I am cutting. You can see pics of it in my workshop pics . It is in the first 2 photos.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I've been considering the same thing: to lift the saw up over the jointer, actually! I don't mind reaching for the handle, and the extra height should make it easier to see the cutline, yes?


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Helps with seeing the line of cut very much… Mines been this way about 10 years now


----------



## CWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, this sounds good so far. I'm especially interested in anyone who has a slider set that high, since it requires a different kind of motion.

I have my benchtop bandsaw and benchtop drill press both at about 48", and they work well for me, but I'm so accustomed to the lower table for the SCMS that I wasn't sure it would work.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings:
I'm 5'-8"(don't ask how much I weigh), and my miter saw is 42" up from the floor. I don't like to bend over too much, cause I have a very bad back, and it's a killer to have to bend. All my machines are set up higher than normal (is there such a thing as that?), and my workbench is 42" high, also. But you have to make it to suit yourself and what's comfortable for you, not anyone else….......... keep on keepin on…......


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

The top of my saw bed is 41" from the floor. If you look at my projects you can see the miter saw counter I made. Thanks for asking.

God Bless
tom


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

The cutting surface on mine is 41" high and I like it a lot. I am 5'11".

I could tolerate to be a little higher without any problem, but not lower. The table is shared with my router, RAS, plus additional work table space. 41" works good for all of them.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I am also 6' tall and think you would be very comfortable with table height of 42" to 45" but, set it (SCMS) up on your work bench or low table and start putting blocks, phone books or whatever you have handy under it raising it an inch or so at a time. It will become obvious, as you get it to a comfortable height, and even as it gets too high. I have used this method on my miter saw, router table, and several other tools and it works. The height does give you better view of cut witout stooping over. I have my old B&D 10" MS on a Hitachi portable work stand and don't use it a lot because it is too low.

Good luck!


----------

